# a good mornings harvest



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

feels good to go out to the garden early in the morning and gather a bountiful harvest of veggies, and see all the bees at work (lots of bees)
been putting squash in freezer for this winter,,now will start making a few jars of squash relish!!yummmm! next will be some green tomatoe relish..Life is Good"








4 tomatoes are early girls and the 3 biggest are german pink heirloom

this is my biggest tomato this season, a german pink


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! look at that beautiful tomato. I can hardly wait. My are itty bitty green things right now.


----------

